# Water pumps



## Mad_Max (Jan 3, 2012)

Looking at harbor freight for one of those 30 watt water pumps. Going to hook it to a stream near my house so that I can use it for gardening or to water flowers or to use it in case part of my home catches on fire. Thoughts?


----------



## BandOfBroz (Dec 31, 2011)

Just remember everybody to not use an electric pump to pump any type of flamable liquid. :shock:


----------



## ZillaMonster (Dec 31, 2011)

I agree with the electric pump, do not use it around flammable gasses. I do have a hand pump that I crank to get water to my garden area, it takes a little work, but I figure that if the grid goes out then I will not have an issue.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

for about 7 bucks they have a pump that fits on a power drill and attaches to hoses.


----------



## WoodsLandCamo (Dec 31, 2011)

Leon said:


> for about 7 bucks they have a pump that fits on a power drill and attaches to hoses.


I like this idea.


----------

